
Ask HN: Should I learn Dart? - kotrunga
tldr: There is a side project I&#x27;d like to build, and I&#x27;m wondering if Dart &amp; Flutter is the way to go for the app development.<p>I&#x27;m a backend dev, so I&#x27;m not worried about the db or api. But, I have very little experience with mobile, and... not to be too harsh... but I&#x27;m curious if it&#x27;s worth it to learn Dart &amp; Flutter for the apps.<p>Just so it&#x27;s clear, I don&#x27;t care what the &quot;hottest&quot; framework or language is. I&#x27;m more concerned about building something for fun, and getting valuable experience at the same time. I respect all the work many people have put into Dart and Flutter, and I&#x27;m impressed by what it can do. That being said, if Dart is something that won&#x27;t be around after a few years, then I&#x27;d rather not spend my time using it for this project, and do it with different technology &#x2F; do a different project.<p>I don&#x27;t know much about the language or the decisions being made by Google in terms of the project, so I would appreciate your thoughts. I&#x27;ve only ever made two apps with Dart &amp; Flutter.<p>Thanks!
======
triptych
Just my opinion but Google has put a lot of time and energy behind Flutter and
Dart. It is gaining popularity quickly and has a promising future. You should
judge it on whether it's suited to your needs _now_ and don't fret about the
future. Things come and go but Flutter has as good a chance as any to thrive
and continue for years to come.

